# Company of Heroes keine CD



## Keleg (5. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ich habe Company of Heroes + Erweiterungen. Leider habe ich nur noch die ORIGINAL Keys und keine CD'S mehr. Kann ich nicht einfach das Spiel Downloaden, den Original Key eingeben?... Will natürlich wieder Online spielen!


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

Jep, sollte eigentlich gehen.

Falls nicht, ich habe COH auch noch hier, war damals bei meiner 8600GTS bei. Könnte sie dir auch zuschicken.


----------



## Keleg (5. Oktober 2011)

Tranix schrieb:


> Jep, sollte eigentlich gehen.
> 
> Falls nicht, ich habe COH auch noch hier, war damals bei meiner 8600GTS bei. Könnte sie dir auch zuschicken.



Das finde ich echt nett, allerdings brauche ich die Gold Edition und das Addon.


----------



## Tranix (5. Oktober 2011)

Da muß ich heute abend mal nachschauen, welche Version ich dabei habe.


----------



## Tranix (6. Oktober 2011)

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Habe nur die CD´s von der normalen Version.

Damit ist dir leider nicht geholfen.

Aber, du könntest es hier bestellen  :

Company of Heroes Gold - Limited Edition online kaufen bei Medimops

für 7,67 Euro und folgenden Gutschein benutzen:

Der Schnäppchen Blog mit Z » Seite 5 » myDealZ.de

Ich habe vor zwei Tagen als Neukunde dort mit dem Gutschein bestellt. 10 Euro ohne Mindestbestellwert.
Heute ist es angekommen und es hat alles ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## Keleg (8. Oktober 2011)

Super Idee, leider funktioniert der Gutschein nichtmehr!
Ich danke dir trotzdem


----------



## mds51 (13. Oktober 2011)

Kannst ja mal versuchen die Keys bei Steam einzufügen, eventuell werden diese unterstützt und du kannst das Spiel dort downloaden. Steam hat meines erachtens CoH im Sortiment.


----------



## Keleg (13. Oktober 2011)

auch ne gute idee... habs nun aber neu gekauft o.o


----------

